# need help identifying



## Hooch (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been told  its a 36 or a 37-38 but I dont seen any numbers under the crank
so I got some better photos
thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 29, 2007)

looks like a prewar schwinn frame to me


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jan 29, 2007)

no evidence of a ground hole,most likely a '37-'40 schwinn motorbike carcass. fenders are wrong,crank is a monark,guard is after market,so,.... keith


----------

